# Manish Arora M.A.C haul



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 21, 2008)

This is my Manish Arora haul​The collection was launched a week ago, and I just knew about it yesterday!
So I called M.A.C and reserved the whole collection and I was lucky enough to find it all












































Swatches

1.lip sticks






2.lip gloss






3.blushers






4.eye shadows
i used U.D.P.P as a base


----------



## damsel (Sep 21, 2008)

ohh, thanks for the pics. everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Great haul!! They look really lovely.

The MAC store here is promoting Cult Of Cherry at the moment. I wonder when this collection will be launched here.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow how did you get the collection so fast it is not even out online yet? well anyway congrats on your collection and enjoy.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Those look beautiful... i can't wait to get mine next week.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are gorgeous! The colors are so pretty and the packaging is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you enjoy your goodies!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_ohh, thanks for the pics. everything looks gorgeous!_

 


Thnx a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Great haul!! They look really lovely._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_The MAC store here is promoting Cult Of Cherry at the moment. I wonder when this collection will be launched here._

 


I never thought they would launch it in my country at all !!
I forgot about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The good thing is it was launched mainly cause Manish lives in my City that's why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for the Cult of Cherry we didn’t get it yet !!​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_wow how did you get the collection so fast it is not even out online yet? well anyway congrats on your collection and enjoy._

 

Thnx a lot he lives in my City maybe that's why it got launched her ^_^​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Those look beautiful... i can't wait to get mine next week._

 

I hope you get yours soon the colors are fab ​ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Those are gorgeous! The colors are so pretty and the packaging is awesome Hope you enjoy your goodies!_

 

Merci sweets I hope you get it soon to enjoy it too ​


----------



## animacani (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice haul! Do you know if thi collection is coming to Norway?


----------



## star*violet (Sep 21, 2008)

The packaging is so cute!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 21, 2008)

I want the pink blush and the palate badly trying not to get too excited about it. Nice haul, I am tres jealous!


----------



## catz1ct (Sep 21, 2008)

Everything looks gorge! Can't wait for it to be released here.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 21, 2008)

please do swatches and is the orange pacage the same as neo si fi (the orange color?)


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Sep 21, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at these pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I _AM _sooo jealous right now. I can't wait for the palette & pink manish l/g....


----------



## masad (Sep 22, 2008)

we have it here as well..but i dunt know why i didnt like it that much in person.. i wanted the e/s, but i mostly had those colours and i dont wear them as much so it would have been waste of money.

great haul though, enjoy!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great haul!!! I want me some


----------



## nunu (Sep 22, 2008)

It was launched in my city as well but devil was already sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only got the lipglasses!


----------



## n_c (Sep 22, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 22, 2008)

Enjoy your haul.  Great photos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want everything.  Thank you!​


----------



## Humeira (Sep 22, 2008)

when is it coming out in the US? is it in Oct 3rd?


----------



## TDoll (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice haul! I am loving the packaging... Can't wait to get my hands on some!


----------



## noticethestripe (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy crap that packaging is amazing!
The blushes look gorgeous.. want!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 22, 2008)

Gorgeous pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 24, 2008)

ahhh! I so want this! it looks beautiful, cant wait till i can buy it


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for the amazing pics and congrats on the awesome haul! Devil blush and the orange l/g are HOTTT


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Great haul!! They look really lovely.

The MAC store here is promoting Cult Of Cherry at the moment. I wonder when this collection will be launched here._

 
this collection will only be launched at limited locations so here I posted the international locations:

Asia Pacific (Travel Retail Select Stores), Austria, Cyprus, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, India, Middleeast, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorgeous! Now my excitement for MA is in full gear!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 25, 2008)

thnx guys for the sweet words
i will be posting swatches soon


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M!$$_BLinG* 

 
_thnx guys for the sweet words
i will be posting swatches soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome, thanks!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG... the packaging & boxes are so pretty for this collection! I think I'm only going to get the lipglasses & maybe 1 lipstick. But wow - so pretty to look at!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 26, 2008)

Great haul! Have fun with it (=


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 26, 2008)

thnx all 

swatches added to the first page


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^ Great!


----------



## chamichams (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow can't wait for this to come out. I think this will come out in October here in California. Just not sure exactly when.


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

it is not even out online yet


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 29, 2008)

thnx guys

i my self was surprised to know it was launched in my city
!! i never had hope for it
since he lives here - that's what my friends keep saying-
he launched it in DUBAI 

lucky us for once 

we don't have a mac pro store in the middle east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just watch the hauls and sob lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 2, 2008)

Wowowow beautiful! Thanks for the swatches! Any chance you can swatch the lipsticks and lipglasses on your lips?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 3, 2008)

omg...you're so lucky!!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 3, 2008)

i wasnt sure about the pallet,now i think i will buy it.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 4, 2008)

well i wasn't going to buy the palette but as you can see the colors are so vibrant and i like that 

all i can say is that this collection is a must have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thnx all for commenting


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 6, 2008)

SOOOO pretty!!!!!!  You are very very lucky!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome Haul, Thanks for the swatches, Your making me really really want that eye pallet now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Going bananas just looks amazing


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 7, 2008)

glad that the swatches helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope you get this palette it's a must have 
Merci for the super sweet replies ladies 

^_^


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 7, 2008)

They're so gorgeous. I can't wait to get mines. I hope they will restock Devil blush because I reallllllly want it now.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 7, 2008)

Great Haul and thank for the swatches!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 15, 2008)

your all welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



glad to be helpful in someway


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

That collection sold out fast, which was good for me cause it was tempting.  I adore the packaging.  It definitely makes that collection stand out, but I guess that could be said about a lot of MAC collections.  Anyways, congrats on getting it and enjoy!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninalovesmakeup* 

 
_That collection sold out fast, which was good for me cause it was tempting.  I adore the packaging.  It definitely makes that collection stand out, but I guess that could be said about a lot of MAC collections.  Anyways, congrats on getting it and enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wow this is the case when it comes to mac 
the packaging is always tempting along with the great colors
it kinda didn't sell fast in my City though
i still see some of the collection left !

well i am waiting for the Red She Said collection which we didn't receive yet


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

oo i like


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

loving the packaging


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you ladies


----------



## klohvur (Aug 28, 2014)

Everything looks beautiful together.!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Aug 28, 2014)

[@]klohvur[/@] I don't think post whoring counts


----------



## laurauche (Aug 28, 2014)

i really love this collection...


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Great haul!!!


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

I loved this collection!


----------



## Snouks (Oct 1, 2014)

If only i could get my hands on a few manish items.....


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I love Manish Arora I just got a blush and lipstick️


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

THE collection to have!


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wish I could find some manish that doesn't cost an arm and a leg...it's so pretty!


----------

